# bc bud depot



## slick (Nov 23, 2008)

just wanted to place this as a warning guys dont order **** from bc bud depot they dont return emails they dont send **** they are just lousy i would thing magazines like high times would care a little more of the companies they advertise but i guess its all about the money well i just wanted to give u heads up


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 23, 2008)

slick said:
			
		

> just wanted to place this as a warning guys dont order **** from bc bud depot they dont return emails they dont send **** they are just lousy i would thing magazines like high times would care a little more of the companies they advertise but i guess its all about the money well i just wanted to give u heads up


sorry Slick but your a little late on the warning its widely known that BCBD blows if they did not advertise then they could not pull more newbies into there trap:hubba: also beware of fake sites people have been setting up fake sites under reliable seedbanks name's.
IMO Gypsy Nirvana and the Doc is the cheapest most reliable bank's there are


----------



## umbra (Nov 23, 2008)

try hxxp://www.seedbankupdate.com        change the xx to tt


----------

